# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  دارو یا دندان؟

## kchat

در کل داروسازی بهتره یا دندانپزشکی ؟؟

----------


## the best dentist

ب اسمم نگاه کن!
یاه یاه یاه... :Y (748): 
 :Y (716):

----------


## mohammadhd

دارو سرمایه میخواد

----------


## mohammadhd

باید تخصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصص بگیری در دارو سازی وگرنه........................................  .......سه تا از فامیلام داروساز اند ازشون شنیدم

----------


## saeed konkur 92

پول تو دندانه

----------


## kchat

من پرسیدم گفتن تا یه دندانپزشک معروف بشه و مشتری پیدا کنه طول میکشه همه پرسوجو میکنن میرن پیش یه کسی که معروفه اما دارو خیلی زود وارد بازار کار میشن

----------


## personal

> من پرسیدم گفتن تا یه دندانپزشک معروف بشه و مشتری پیدا کنه طول میکشه همه پرسوجو میکنن میرن پیش یه کسی که معروفه اما دارو خیلی زود وارد بازار کار میشن


کلا داداش هیچ کس اطلاعات درست و حسابی نمیده من خودمم همین مشکلو دارم اما آدم به یه جمع بندی نمیرسه... اون دوستمون که گفته بود تخصص مخواد اشتباه میکنه تخصص داروسازی تقریبا بی استفادست و اتفاقا دندانپزشکی تخصصش کم کم میاد تو بورس! در مورد اون دوستمون هم که میگه دارو سرمایه میخواد شما فکر میکنی دندون پزشکی سرمایه نمیخواد؟ :Yahoo (50):  اون موادش و مطب و یونیت دندون پزشکی رو خدا میاد میذاره تو مطب؟ تازه هزینه منشی و آّب و برق وگاز هست ... تازه اگه بهت اجازه مطب بدند! همینجور یچیز سر راهی شنیدیم پول تو دندونه اصلا نمیدونیم که چی هست ! :Y (673):

----------


## hosein94

جفتشون خوبن ولی اگر دختری طرف دندون نرو الان همه از جمله مادر خودم میرن پیش دندون پزشک مرد اصلا به زنا اعتماد ندارن چون دستاشون خیلی ظریفه و بدرد این کار نمیخوره.
دندون یه سری مشخصات فیزیکی هم میخواد ولی دارو نه.

----------


## personal

> جفتشون خوبن ولی اگر دختری طرف دندون نرو الان همه از جمله مادر خودم میرن پیش دندون پزشک مرد اصلا به زنا اعتماد ندارن چون دستاشون خیلی ظریفه و بدرد این کار نمیخوره.
> دندون یه سری مشخصات فیزیکی هم میخواد ولی دارو نه.


مگه میخواد با دستش چیکار کنه؟ مهارت شاخ و دم که نداره! تازه هر چی ظریف تر باشه راحت تر تو دندونا سرک میکشه دست ! نه؟

----------


## design46

دندونننننننننننننننننننن

----------


## mohammad^s

> در کل داروسازی بهتره یا دندانپزشکی ؟؟


در کل علاقه مهم تره.حتمن الان داری با خودت میگی اینا همه شعره!!ولی باور کن علاقه  خیلی خیلی مهمه.وگرنه همشون سختی های خودشونو دارن که اگه علاقه نداشته باشی تحمل سختیاشونو نمیاری.

در باره سرمایه اولیه هم بگم غصه شو نخور!یه وام تپل بهت میدن :Y (716): .(منظورم واسه خرید تجهیزاته)
ولی اگه بخوام کلی بهت بگم:دندون درسای آسونتری تو دانشگاه داره  و درآمدشم خیلی خیلی از دارو و پزشکی بیشتره.(البته اگه شما تو پزشکی بتونید تخصصهایی مث جراحی زیبایی /قلب/مغز بگیری درآمدت خیلی خیلی بیشتر از دندونه)ولی خب مشکلاتی هم داره :اکثر دندون پزشکا مچ درد و گردن درد دارن که اونم بخاطر شرایط فیزیکی خاصشه و عمر کاری دندون پزشکا از دارو سازا و پزشکا کمتره! و به دلیل ظرفیت پذیرش کم و علاقه زیاد قبولیش سخته.*دارو:درساش خیلی خیلی سختن و باید عاشقش باشی.ولی در عوض کارش راحت تر از دندونه و قبولیشم آسونتره.*در مورد پزشکی هم که گفتم در حالت عمومی بدرد هچی نمیخوره !!!از همون اول باید برا تخصص برنامه ریزی کنی.ودرسای دانشگاش از دندون خیلی سختتره.و اگه عاشقش نباشی احتمال ابتلا به افسردگی وجود داره!!! :Yahoo (82): 

خب دیگه از لحاظ سختی و درآمد گفتم .فقط میمونه پرستیژ و کلاس اجتماعی!از این لحاظ پزشکا حرف اولو میزنن(بیشتر مردم وقتی میگی دکتر یه پزشکو تصور میکنن!!)و دارو در ردیف آخر قرار داره!(البته این روزا مردم واسه پزشک عومی تره هم خرد نمیکنن!!)

ویازم میگم به علاقت خیلی خیلی توجه کن.چون اگه علاقه داشته باشی و عاشق درس باشی تو هر کدوم از این رشته ها باشی پیشرفت میکنی و به همه چیز من جمله پول میرسی.

خب دیگه دستم شکست!امیدوارم به دردت خورده باشه :Y (554):

----------


## kchat

رشته داروسازی دروس حفظی اش سخته؟یا دروس فیزیک و محاسباتش؟

----------


## mohammad^s

دارو سختترین درسا را داره!!!و باید عاشقش باشی

----------


## kchat

> دارو سختترین درسا را داره!!!و باید عاشقش باشی


حفظیاتش سخته یا محاسباتش؟

----------


## mohammad^s

والا من هنو سال بعد میرم دانشگاه!اینای هم که گفتم از آشناها و دوستان و بچه های سال بالای مدرسمون گفتم.ولی در کل حفظیاتش زیاده و خیلی به شیمی مربوطه.

شما اقایی یا خانوم؟؟اگه خانومی دارو خوبه واست.خیلی با کلاس میشینی تو داروخونه  و چرت میزنی! :Yahoo (50):

----------


## kchat

شیمیش در چه حدیه مثلا حفظیه یا محاسباتیه بیشتر؟

----------


## mohammad^s

حفظی.بدجور حفظیه.ولی اگه عاشق دارویی حتمن برو .ولی اگه ازش خوشت نمیاد سراغش اصلن نرو.

----------


## Parniya

من شنیدم زبان تخصصی ش خیلی سخته !!

----------


## personal

> والا من هنو سال بعد میرم دانشگاه!اینای هم که گفتم از آشناها و دوستان و بچه های سال بالای مدرسمون گفتم.ولی در کل حفظیاتش زیاده و خیلی به شیمی مربوطه.
> 
> شما اقایی یا خانوم؟؟اگه خانومی دارو خوبه واست.خیلی با کلاس میشینی تو داروخونه  و چرت میزنی!


شما برو ینگاه به درساش بنداز بعد اگه تونستی به چرت زدن بعدش فکر کن :Yahoo (50):

----------

